# Python Gravel Vac, Are They Worth It?



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Id Prob need more then 25 Ft of Hose so Id have to get the extra hose.

Are these worth the Money?

Do They work well?

Do They hold up?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

yes.


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Go to a local hardware store (Home Depot for example) and get the extra length


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

You could just buy the longer model, here's a 50 ft Python...

http://www.bigalsonline.com/Fish_Maintenance-Equipment_Gravel-Cleaners_No-Spill-Clean-And-Fill_8165377_82.html?tc=default

They come in 75 and 100 foot lengths as well.

Definitely worth the money, although I'd order a spare faucet attachment, they are known to break over time.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> You could just buy the longer model, here's a 50 ft Python...
> 
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/Fish_Maintenance-Equipment_Gravel-Cleaners_No-Spill-Clean-And-Fill_8165377_82.html?tc=default
> 
> ...


i agree my faucet attachment is broken... they didnt make enough loops for it to spin around the faucet... the last loop is worn down and so it falls from the top part of it. you know what i mean?


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

I just bought the faucet attachment for $10.00, and fashoned my hand syphon to the end of my garden hose. Works great.


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

They are definitely worth it. It's such a time saver, but the faucet attachment is definitely cheaply made. Just be "gentle" with it and it should be fine. It beats doing water changes by bucket.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Yes worth ever penny


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I hear they come with a faucet adapter that is metal now?


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes, bought mine in the late 80s when they fist came out, best money I'v ever spent on this hobby !


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

IMO they are worth their weight in gold

Maybe not gold....but good sterling silver LOL


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

does the faucet thing screw to the sink or just tighten around it? The nearest sink by my tanks threads are wore down and corroded...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

It's threaded, so it actually screws on -- you could always buy your parents a new faucet for their next birthday -- they'd be happy with a new faucet and you'd be able to use a Python


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> It's threaded, so it actually screws on -- you could always buy your parents a new faucet for their next birthday -- they'd be happy with a new faucet and you'd be able to use a Python


hahaha its a laundry room pipe this with a small end on the end of it... not a normal faucet.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Well that should be really cheap to replace, probably just a few bucks.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

i misworded it, Its still a single tube that is bent and stuff...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Dolphinswin said:


> i misworded it, Its still a single tube that is bent and stuff...


And that was supposed to make more sense?









Take a pic of what you're talking about and I'll tell you what you need to get a Python hooked up to it.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Yes worth ever penny


nice new avatar!!!


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Wheres the best place to buy it?

If I get the 50 Ft can I trim it down if there is extra?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Why trim it down? Just roll up the extra length.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

This is the one that I bought except I only purchased the 25ft version.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/Fish_Maintenance-Equipment_Gravel-Cleaners_No-Spill-Clean-And-Fill_8165377_82.html?tc=default

If the package doesn't come with one anymore make sure to pick up one of these.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/Fish_Plumbing-Replacement-Parts_Miscellaneous-Replacement-Parts_Brass-Adaptor_9170433_82.html?tc=default

This is what everyone is talking about. Some of the cheaper ones are plastic and are not worth crap.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Just figured it would be neater then having all this extra hose.


----------



## Splooge (Jul 2, 2007)

definitely worth it. i used one all the time before i set up an automatic water changer.

Also bought one for a friend a while before that, and he still gets great use out of it.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah I brought those extra parts in brass, I got teh 50 Ft and ordered it from Big Als


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

i just bought the ends and bought the hose a Lowes....saved a crap ton of money


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks now you tell me.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

woops


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Joe.G said:


> Wheres the best place to buy it?
> 
> If I get the 50 Ft can I trim it down if there is extra?


 Yes you can easily trim it if you really wanted to though i'd probablyjust keep the full length just incase you move the tank or something.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Python is a must have.. get it, you won`t regret it...


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

Python's are used by everyone from the novice to the seasoned pro's like this woman.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

best invention for this hobby yet!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Don't need one, I carry buckets and use a siphon ball! I am by far the minority here but I find it easier and not that lazy I can't pack two or three buckets 20 feet twice a month! If I had mega tanks I might consider one but now with a low pace hobby no need!


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

another way to get the same effect is to go to any hardware store and buy a waterbed fill and drain kit. same idea using the faucet you just use a garden hose.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Hell YEAH they are worth it. I would not have more than one little tank without one. Buckets are for the birds.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I ended up buying the 50 ft python and it has been great, The 25 Ft may have worked but it would have been close. It is a much easier job and a lot less of a mess.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I love mine but wish I did a little research before spending so much money on it. All it is is a water bed drain fill kit that attaches to the faucet then a garden hose of your choice. My faucet attachment just broke last week and I bought the water bed kit for $12. I originally spent $50 for the 25' python. rip off "cough"


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

The Python is def over priced its great to have but could put one together urself alot cheaper.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

YES, it is very much worth it...............jmo


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

This is one of the greatest inventions...idk if I'd have a fish tank running if the python wasn't around


----------

